# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري  IMPlus All-in-One Messenger Pro

## salihmob

Chat with award-winning IM+ Pro within AIM/iChat, MSN/Windows Live Messenger, Yahoo!, ICQ, Jabber, Google Talk, MySpaceIM, Facebook and even Skype regardless of location and mobile operator. Now with Twitter* support!
 No cost per message! 
Main Features 
 * Communicate with all your friends in a single buddylist, share your files and photos.
 * Follow your friends on Twitter, view timeline, favorites, direct messages and replies, and post pictures and voice messages to your own timeline!
 * Send your current location to your contacts while chatting or as a status message!
 * Subscribe and enjoy unique speech recognition option for iPhone/iPod Touch and BlackBerry! 
IM+ Pro is available for iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad, BlackBerry, Windows Mobile, Android, Symbian, Java and Palm webOS smartphones  
البرنامج بالمرفقات

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك 
اخى الكريم

----------

